# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Greetings from Istanbul - Turkey

## ondercorduk

Hi All;
Greetings from Istanbul Turkey.
I'm glad to be here in PACIN (PACCIN) community. I'm quite sure there are lots of things to be discovered.
Just write me for your all kind of business issues to/from Turkey. 

All the best 
Onder Corduk (+902122453401 - onder@benice.com.tr - www.benice.com.tr)

----------

